# Sour Diesel my dude. Trippy good. great taste. I wish I could fuck this Cannabis.



## burrestnight07 (Aug 31, 2012)

heres the sour d, im using a bong. haha


----------



## Medicine4Me (Aug 31, 2012)

Looking good. 

One of the artists I listen to on the iPod is Nine Inch Nails - 
He's got a song I had to wait till the second date to play it for my now very cool wife. 
The song is called, "I Want to Fuck You Like an Animal."

Happy bonging


----------



## burrestnight07 (Aug 31, 2012)

hell yeah.haha, im pumped because my white widow just sprouted its first leaf.


----------



## KushXOJ (Sep 1, 2012)

nice i got some sour diesel growing outdoors ...
its my biggest plant so ill be smoking good for a while 

how is the high ?


----------



## burrestnight07 (Sep 1, 2012)

well, it hits you right away. Its like a trippy high, sort of like the, get up to fast feeling. Its defiantly one of my favorite strains. Tastes like sour pine trees, and smells delicious.(which im sure you already know)


----------



## Sensimilla! (Sep 3, 2012)

Next time you hit tht sour D. See if it taste A little like soap.


----------



## burrestnight07 (Sep 5, 2012)

haha i taste it. like bar soap


----------



## burrestnight07 (Sep 5, 2012)

but its not like a bad thing, i still love the taste.


----------



## GODWORK (Sep 10, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;jXiG6QK4T3Q]http://youtu.be/jXiG6QK4T3Q[/video]

GANGSTA....Dour! LMAO

CDFU @ shit smell pre mature bwahahah!


----------



## Omax2652 (Sep 10, 2012)

Looks just like the shit I used to get straight outta NYC about 7 years back. All I can remember is fuckin winning it... Only one i ever liked better was some AK47 that came out of Penn State back in my college days. Gotta love State College PA.


----------



## Alyzarin (Sep 11, 2012)

Damn that looks good.... Sour Diesel is my favorite strain. <3 First time I smoked it was back when I was a newbie stoner, and I haven't been as high since... felt like I was falling into a k-hole or something.

Take a hit for me.


----------



## laced23z (Sep 11, 2012)

Man I love me some SD can't wait to get off papper to enjoy my fav strain!!!!!!


----------



## cmbajr (Sep 14, 2012)

I grew the sour d from bull dog seeds and it looked nothing like that... But it smoked wonderful


----------



## boedhaspeaks (Sep 14, 2012)

Manicuring isnt your thing eh? Nah j/k , it looks good the picture


----------



## danbridge (Sep 17, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> nice i got some sour diesel growing outdoors ...
> its my biggest plant so ill be smoking good for a while
> 
> how is the high ?


 Sour D is the favorite sativa amongst smokers. It gives you a very clean head high. It tastes great, smells wonderful and its dank as fuck.


----------



## danbridge (Sep 17, 2012)

GODWORK said:


> [video=youtube_share;jXiG6QK4T3Q]http://youtu.be/jXiG6QK4T3Q[/video]
> 
> GANGSTA....Dour! LMAO
> 
> CDFU @ shit smell pre mature bwahahah!


LMAO! "That shit comes from diapers in Miami" LMAO!


----------



## OGflorida420 (Sep 23, 2012)

Always been in my top 5 faves.


----------



## retrofuzz (Oct 4, 2012)

mmmm diesels


----------



## BabyPothead (Oct 7, 2012)

Holy shit that's what I smoked the first time I ever got high and it killed me. That was like a year ago. I wonder if I could handle it now lol


----------



## Mashew (Oct 14, 2012)

Shit I want to try some Sour Diesel


----------

